# Boat Shopping Frustration



## portafun (Mar 2, 2013)

I just started shopping for a new boat the wife told me I can pull the trigger on one it is our first boat and we just got ride of the last kid so now it is just her and I and I am ready to go.

The buying experience so far is a not good... I have purchased trucks and suvs from landrover and ford and had no problems the staff at the dealers I dealt with were knowledgeable.

The manufacture websites for these companies are really solid and the information was easy to find.

I am very very underwhelmed it seems that the fishing boat companies are either run by dinosaurs or all of them collectively need to fire their marketing / sales teams -- I am also really worried is there a reason all of the boat manufactures websites are so bad? Is this reflective of there product quality? Do all of the dealers sales safe know less then I do about boats?

Where are people shopping and getting information on the manufactures?

I have seen posts about http://majekboats.net/ --- the dealers sales people are no help and the website is a joke.

Then one of my very close friends in houston told me to look at http://www.simmonscustomboats.com/ -- I could not even figure out where their dealers are located... also I cant figure out if they are even a solid boat choice for me because there is basically NO information on their website and a bad pictures and that is all.

So then I started doing some googling let me share with you the results :

I found http://www.shallowsportboats.com/ this website was totally broken and not working on my computer. It seems they have another site that worked http://www.shallowsportx3.com and a dealer locator.

I have looked at www.berniesboats.com -- this is a nightmare, I looked at http://www.hayniebayboats.com/ another mess.

http://www.mako-boats.com, http://evergladesboats.com/ -- these two sites and the http://www.shallowsportx3.com site where the only ones that had good information and seems to be built by professionals.

http://www.actioncraft.com/ -- this site came up in google it was not bad but totally not at all what I am looking or searching for.

I just want a boat built in Texas that is really good for bay fishing... at this time I am leaning towards the shallow sport or the majek because they at least answer their phone calls.

After all of the searching and looking I have determined that 95% of the dealers and manufactures in the boat world don't have a clue as to how their customers are shopping.

Does everyone at this point just go to boat shows? If so which is the biggest one in Texas I am in San Antonio and I think the Houston show is the best.:texasflag


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

Make a list of what you want in a boat...numbered 1-10

Pick 2-3 makes/models that meet at least your top five requirements.

Arrange test rides.

Trust your instincts ( internal BS meter) when dealing with salesmen and get referrals/references for the dealer before you pull the trigger.

Also arrange your own financing in advance.


----------



## redback (Mar 2, 2013)

I have to say that I agree with portafun -- I am also not liking the boat companies and finding it hard to get good information.

The http://shallowsportx3.com is my favorite for sure... but I need to talk to a dealer I want to know how much this is really going to cost and what the maintenance costs look like.

Jampen -- do you have any dealer referrals/references -- I am in the same position as this other guy. I am struggling.


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

Have you looked at dargel?


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Shallow Sport is GREAT! One phone call and you can get one of the main people at the factory to answer all your questions. I wouldn't have any other boat. The factory is 45 mins away from me and they always help me out with anything I have questions about.


----------



## portafun (Mar 2, 2013)

1. Shallow water bay fishing
2. Fast
3. Big -- I want a lot of space -- I want to be able to take 3 + me on the boat and have room to move around.
4. I dont want the boat to fill with water -- I have been on a bluewave and the *** of the boat always has water in it -- I want my feet to be dry unless I wet them. Why do some of these boats have to have a puddle in the back that seems like a dump design mistake.
5. RIDE -- this is number one to my wife -- if she gets sprayed it is game over for that manufacture -- if she gets bounced too hard again we aint buying.
6. Power poll
7. Yamaha -- I am not sure about this but I really think they are the best motor right now.
8. Storage -- I want a lot of storage
9. About the storage -- I want the doors on any storage place to be made of the same material as the boat -- I do not want crappy looking plastic doors that I could break
10. Strong dealer support --


----------



## D'sBaystealth (Apr 10, 2013)

First thing I would suggest is to find out what type of fishing you will do and where you will be fishing mostly. I have a Baystealth. It suits my purposes fine for what I do. I fish the Galveston bay system. I do not know much of trinity bay or west bay but I stay in east bay the most. The waters can get dangerous. I see a lot of the flats guys running around but I don't have 60 grand to plop down on a rig. Find out what your spending limits are also. There are Makos, Seafox, Hanies, Majeks and all sorts of builders out there. There are even new ones popping up every day. I have they guy that takes care of my Honda here on 146 and he is starting to build the Texas bay stealth. There are many types of boats for many types of fishing. Off shore, Bass, Bay and back waters. 
Believe you and me that when I was shopping for my boat and when I finished I was one tire son of a gun. Just glad the shopping part is over. don't be afraid to look at used boats on the forum there are some great deals out there.


----------



## portafun (Mar 2, 2013)

dargel -- there website is also very bad. But monday I will call them and see what their dealers have to say as well. 

Guys -- do any of the manufactures have a pricing tool -- is boat pricing a big secret? Are they hiding it from us? Or is there so much room that all of the dealers just try to put it too you and hope?

All of the car makers have pricing tools why dont the boat manufacture?


----------



## redback (Mar 2, 2013)

What is the website for the Baystealth?


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

I've been on a lot of boats and owned a few, and imo, I would look used..."IF" you want new, fine, but usually the bugs are worked out of a used rig, and you can get what you want A LOT CHEAPER...The cost to run/fish is NOT cheap and I'd just as soon spend my money on gear/bait/beer as to a mfg....jmo....It is nice though to order "just what you want" though...


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

The first question I'd ask is what's your budget?
Then I'd ask why you specifically need the manufacturer to be in Texas? There are a ton of great boats manufactured elsewhere but are top notch boats.
I'd then ask what you'll be using it for and where? Do you need to fish extremely skinny water...or will a standard bay boat do?

I bought a 20 ft Seafox http://www.seafoxboats.com/ at the boat show this year.
Other boats I considered but which didn't meet my budget:
http://seahuntboats.com

http://www.rangerboats.com/models.cfm?gid=40&mid=6822

http://www.skeetersaltwater.com/


----------



## BrushyHillGuide (Jun 29, 2012)

2Cool and Google are your friends. I can definitely understand your frustration and wanting to get all your info from the manufacturers. But, it is what it is.

My suggestion: read through some of the threads on here and figure out which boat brands are popular and within your price range. Then, start asking questions on here- people will help you figure out if it will work for you, what you need to rig it out for your needs and where a reputable dealer is to talk to. 

The first thing to do is figure out if you want a general bay boat or a skinny water boat. Then ask for suggestions on here. 

If its your first boat you may want to consider buying a used boat- to learn what you REALLY want in terms of capability and features. I think going out and buying an expensive new (custom) boat only to find out that you wish you'd have chosen slightly different options is going to be an expensive learning experience. 

Shopping for a boat is not like shopping for a car. It takes time and patience. I shopped for a solid year to buy my first boat (used Haynie) and I did really well BECAUSE of the help of 2Cool members. No sense in fighting it - just roll with it and find a way to get the info you need. It may not be available where you wish it was but there's plenty of info out there!

Good luck in your search!


----------



## D'sBaystealth (Apr 10, 2013)

after reading your post I would have to recommend the 25' Seachaser. I don't have one but that is the kind of boat I would like to grow up to. 
You can set a potty under the center console for the misses to change or pee if needed. That would be my preference. The sea chaser is built by Carolina skiff.


----------



## Stevie_A (Feb 1, 2005)

check out transport boats. He should have something you like. http://www.transportboats.com/


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

redback said:


> I have to say that I agree with portafun -- I am also not liking the boat companies and finding it hard to get good information.
> 
> The http://shallowsportx3.com is my favorite for sure... but I need to talk to a dealer I want to know how much this is really going to cost and what the maintenance costs look like.
> 
> Jampen -- do you have any dealer referrals/references -- I am in the same position as this other guy. I am struggling.


I have always bought used, from individuals to save on the depreciation and dealer mark-up. But once you identify the make of boat you want, you can find a good dealer based on recommendations here.

I would also be willing to drive a bit for a better deal. If you can, you want to get a couple dealers bidding against each other for your business.


----------



## RKJ (Oct 4, 2005)

Blazer Bay Boatswww.blazerboats.comBluewave Boatswww.bluewaveboats.comChampion Boatswww.championboats.comDargel Boatswww.dargel.comEl Pescador Boatswww.elpescadorboats.comExplorer Boatswww.explorerflatsboats.comFlats Cat Boatswww.flatscat.comGulf Coast Boatswww.gulfcoastboats.netHaynie Boatswww.hayniebayboats.comJ H Performance Boatswww.jhperformanceboats.comKenner Boatswww.kenner-boats.comMajek Boatswww.majekboats.comMarshall Boatswww.marshall-marine.comMosca Boatswww.moscaboats.comMowdy Boatswww.mowdyboats.comNautic Star Boatswww.nauticstarboats.comPathfinder Boatswww.pathfinderboats.comRanger Boatswww.rangerboats.comShallow Sport Boatswww.shallowsportboats.comShearwater Boatswww.americanmarinesports.comShoalwater Boatswww.shoalwaterboats.comSkeeter Boatswww.skeeterboats.comSouthshore Boatswww.southshoreboats.netTran Sport Boatswww.transportboats.comTriton Boatswww.tritonboats.com


----------



## Shell-Shocked (Jan 24, 2011)

http://www.transportboats.com/
These guys will custom build you the finest boat on the Texas coast. IMO


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

If you are interested in boats built outside of Texas, take a look at Key West, I just bought one and I am very impressed. I custom ordered and it was delivered in 8 weeks exactly as promised.


----------



## D'sBaystealth (Apr 10, 2013)

Redback, 
The VIP Baystealth is out of business. There is a guy who bought the mold and he is beginning to build them near Kemah, TX. The name is FCJ Marine. The guy is currently a Honda out board distributor. He has worked on my boat a few times and I would recommend his work. Only problem is he overloaded with work.


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

Looking at your list...1,2,3 ok,....# 4 sounds like scuppers?? When you stand there water come in?? Meant to drain, and I agree, I hate them.......#5?? If you do boat any amount of time, you WILL get wet and beat up now and then...It is just the way it is......6, ....#7 I concur on Yami, but a friend bought a new 250 Suzuki in 07 and it runs so nice and quiet, you do not even know it's running...The rest, well, that's the boat or dealer, so...


----------



## Fishaway (Jul 19, 2012)

http://www.bullsbayboats.com/
This is one of the better boat websites I have been on!


----------



## GunDog (Jun 6, 2006)

The best way to find out about a boat is to test drive one. Several boats have 8 inches of draft but if you can not handle the boat then you will not use it to its full potentil. I think boat manufacturers know believe that their websites don't sell boats, word of mouth and test drives do. Bum a ride on as many boats as you can, that will help you pick your next one. At least that is my 0.02


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Look into tran sport boat...great Texas boat.


----------



## trevor21 (May 19, 2012)

Transport makes an awesome boat! My uncle had one and my girlfriends dad has one and they are both very nice! I have a new water curlew and it does everything as advertised. It's fit and finish is second to none and if you want bigger and faster its big brother ibis could do what you want! They have a good website
http://www.newwaterboatworks.com/


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Try the Search tab at the top of the page, you'll find more info both good and bad about any manufacture you could be interested in. Here's one to get you started on with SCB's, http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/search.php?searchid=14392247 Be sure to open the SCB Boat Show thread as it has every model Eric makes throughout the thread.

If your looking for the best fit in finish in the business you'll find it looking at the SCB's IMO, good luck.

Mike


----------



## MRDEJ (Jul 13, 2011)

Shoalwater is located in San Antonio. Give them a shout as well. I've been in a couple of their skinny water boats and loved the ride.


----------



## RedfishStalker (Jul 27, 2012)

first off he said shallow most of the boats some of you are naming are not Shallow.


----------



## TheSamarai (Jan 20, 2005)

U have some very high demands which is understandable, but u have to be realistic when boat shopping. When the winds turn up u may get wet, if you want a great ride you may not go as shallow, you want strong dealer support, you are more than likely gonna have to buy one of the high end customs and pay the premium. Buying a boat is about compromise and how big of a budget u have.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

I would spend less time thinking about why a company that had a great website with mass marketing (mass produced). And more time with a company that sells on reputation and doesn't worry about cut away views and graphics on a website. ( SCB Majek , transport, shallow sport). What's ironic is those are some of the best built boats around, so you really should not discount any of them.


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

Chris from Chris marine owns Haynie, check out his website and you can get good info on the haynie lineup. One of the best in customer service as well. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Team FlatnSassy (Mar 26, 2009)

x2 on what Kyle said...

Slick Glossy web site = alot of time with it

Some of the best Builders in the state dont have time to waste
on web sites...busy building due to demand..

Just my 2 cents


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

Contact Transport boats or Richmond boat works. If you want the best get a Everglades.


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

In this day and age there is no excuse not to have a decent website.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

one other thing I just noticed in your post... you commented that their marketing teams aren'tvery good. Problem is, their marketing team is often the guy laying the fiberglass in the shop, or designing a new hull. find some folks with these boats that you can look over... mass production boat dealers often won't take you for a "real" test drive. more often than not, you;ll bump around down the intercoastal for 1/2 a mile and then that's it. Not realy testing a boat's limits. 

what are you expecting to get from a boat manufacturer's website? most put general specs andphotos...


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

A lot of the texas boat company websites suck indeed. Since the layouts are "customizeable" they should give better description on the hull and specifications at least which many dont. 

You will learn more about them doing searches on here.


----------



## tx 3 putt (Jul 15, 2012)

Stevie_A said:


> check out transport boats. He should have something you like. http://www.transportboats.com/


went out on a SVT cat during the aransas pass boat show and left VERY impressed


----------



## Back Bay boy (Apr 7, 2010)

tx 3 putt said:


> went out on a SVT cat during the aransas pass boat show and left VERY impressed


Chris Marine in Aransas Pass is a class act. Very good people there and some real nice rigs. Haynie.. I drove by there on my way to the Aransas Pass civic center for the gun show and I got a chubby......lol


----------



## Skiff (Jun 5, 2004)

MRDEJ said:


> Shoalwater is located in San Antonio. Give them a shout as well. I've been in a couple of their skinny water boats and loved the ride.


What's up Moe!

Check out the boating forum and try to get a ride on anything you are interested in. I would suggest booking a guide that runs something you like. Get a demo and fishing trip in at the same time. Ask lots of questions!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Call Reynolds Marine in Baytown & arrange to go for a ride in a Blackjack 224.


----------



## Cpt.Hardhead (May 8, 2013)

If you want smooth you better stay away from the more flat bottoms , they will beat your teeth out. I have a 22' v tunnel . A couple of my friends have real nice boats, they can go 2" shallower than me but man they are rough. I can draft in 12" and on plane 7 to 8". I have lots of room for fishing and wade gear. I know I can cut across the bay with my v and my friends said they wouldnt try it on their boats. If u go on test ride the flat bottoms will try to hug shorelinesfor smoothness. Get the full ride so you don't limit yourself.


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

You need to look at JH Performance-They are made in Richmond Tx. by Sport Marine & a very high quality boat-Family owned & operated with excellent customer service-Check them out on their website.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

All there websites are like that because they're building the last guys boat and not working on a website. Most of them started their website when they were building their first boat and they didn't have any money for a website...hell, they didn't even know if it would sell the first one. Yes, now that they've sold a couple they probably should spend a little money on a quality website...it's true. 

You say Shallow water Bay Fishing... that could be 2 different things... Do you want to fish deep bays and fish shallow flats or do you want to fish inshore shallow flats only?

it's hard to find a boat that does both (handle the chop of the big water...aka keep the wife happy) and run shallow (aka make you happy) and run fast... you could maybe get 2 of the 3 on a given boat but. 

Why...most boats with tunnels are not fast. a tunnel causes a certain drag so to speak. 

Longer boats run slower but handle more chop

The Desperado is a great boat, it will run shallow and handle a pretty big chop...it will run moderately fast..it is not a super fast aka go fast boat. It rides real nice and real dry. TONS of Storage. 

good luck on your search.


----------



## eesmike (Aug 18, 2010)

Stevie_A said:


> check out transport boats. He should have something you like. http://www.transportboats.com/


What he said ^


----------



## crawdaddct (Sep 14, 2011)

When I was looking for a boat, I basicly ran into the same thing. Websites are bad an no one wants to even give you a idea of pricing. One manufacture had a special deal on one of their boats. I scheduled a test ride with a local dealer, but when I brought up the price they acted like I was crazy. They wanted 2,000 more than the website said. I told them it was a manufactures discount and even had to pull the site up and show them. They said they would check into it and I left. A week later they called me to say the manufacture would send them a rebate to cover the discount, but by then, I had changed my mind. 

Through the years I have learned there is no good boat for choppy water for the wife . :cloud: On windy days, she stays home or we fish the bayous and rivers.


----------



## SeaJay33 (Dec 6, 2010)

Purchased 10 boats over the last 25 years. Best buying experience (by far) was the purchase of my Frontier from Fred at Redwing Boat Company. Fred is the most knowledge and straight-forward salesman I've ever worked with. Websites may help steer you in the right direction but it's a good dealer who will keep you happy before, during and after the sale.


----------



## Fishwish (Aug 3, 2004)

Look at a 24' Pathfinder. Not Texas made but it has what you want on your list. They also have a good web site with all the specs,http://www.pathfinderboats.com/boats/2400-trs-saltwater/



portafun said:


> 1. Shallow water bay fishing
> 2. Fast
> 3. Big -- I want a lot of space -- I want to be able to take 3 + me on the boat and have room to move around.
> 4. I dont want the boat to fill with water -- I have been on a bluewave and the *** of the boat always has water in it -- I want my feet to be dry unless I wet them. Why do some of these boats have to have a puddle in the back that seems like a dump design mistake.
> ...


----------



## dparkerh (Jun 24, 2011)

I don't think it is fair to compare the website of a small boat builder to Ford or Range Rover, IJS. Dargel, Shallow Sport, Shoalwater or Haynie. You can't go wrong with one of those, IMO.


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

portafun said:


> I just started shopping for a new boat the wife told me I can pull the trigger on one it is our first boat and we just got ride of the last kid so now it is just her and I and I am ready to go.
> 
> The buying experience so far is a not good... I have purchased trucks and suvs from landrover and ford and had no problems the staff at the dealers I dealt with were knowledgeable.
> 
> ...


Ahhhh, a first boat buyer. I sure don't envy you. The most important requirement you have mentioned is the comfort of your fishing partner, the wife. When you get right down to it I would look real close to what the guides are running, not the young go fast tournament type guides but the more experienced long term successful guides that cater to the comfort of their customers. What you will find is that most of them run boats a minimum of 24 ft in length. The right boat for you doesn't need to be made in Texas. You severely limit your choices for that req'mt.

You also need to really think about and define the type fishing you will be doing, and where. Will you be using artificials or live bait? It makes a difference on how your boat should be rigged. Budget restrictions will also determine whether you buy new or used. Just be very cautious if you buy used. 
Also, don't forget you will need to match the towing vehicle to the boat. This is critical for safety.

Good luck.


----------



## Makaira_Nigricans (Apr 30, 2013)

Check out Dorado boats. Not Texas made, but wow what a boat. Large storage boxes and a lot of em. They ride great, very dry and hold their value VERY well.

http://www.doradocustomboats.com/

Hope you find the perfect boat for you!


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

one last thing... this is basically going to turn into a "buy the same boat I bought" thread... just FYI... LOL


----------



## chris coulter (Aug 3, 2006)

I build them,i work on them and i will also sell you one.I also have 4 phone lines and would be happy to talk to anyone wanting a Haynie Custom Bay Boat.361-758-8486 Chris


----------



## txlarge (Mar 5, 2007)

*boat search*

Shallow Sport is GREAT! In Houston call coastline Marine 281-291-0101 they have the knowledge and are tops in customer service.
http://coastlinemarinetx.com/


----------



## Cpt.Hardhead (May 8, 2013)

What if you went to the boat ramps that are busy and when you see a boat you like just ask the owner about likes and dislike about that one. That would probably be another option. Salesman don't always tell you everything but the guy using it all the time will.


----------



## Bledsinger (Oct 7, 2006)

Red Wing also carries the 224 Blackjack. My neighbor bought one and it rides nice. Not like a Whaler but for the price it is great.


----------



## OMAS (Jun 20, 2012)

I have started the long slow grind of buying a new boat. I contacted (by email) Chris at Chris's Marine about a Haynie's starting price before all the custom add-ons. He email a detailed invoice the next day and offered to set up a test ride when he has a boat available. I would recommend calling Chris!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

redback said:


> I have to say that I agree with portafun -- I am also not liking the boat companies and finding it hard to get good information.
> 
> The http://shallowsportx3.com is my favorite for sure... but I need to talk to a dealer I want to know how much this is really going to cost and what the maintenance costs look like.
> 
> Jampen -- do you have any dealer referrals/references -- I am in the same position as this other guy. I am struggling.


Dang, if only all boats had an option like this in the center console ....


----------



## MarkA70 (May 3, 2011)

Thanks for this thread, I am going to have to go through this SOON, this really helps!


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> Dang, if only all boats had an option like this in the center console ....


This option is very very expensive!


----------



## Black Dog (May 19, 2006)

Your frustration is only just begining. 

I recently bought my first boat, it was new and had it since November. The GPS quit on the first trip out with the sales guy on board - didn't get a replacement until 4 wks later and only after pitching a fit. I could only put about 3 gallons of gas in the boat at one time (70 gallon tank) cause the manufacturer of the fuel cell forgot to drill the hole for the vent hose; an easy fix, but when it comes to internal gas tanks, something I don't even want to go near. I started wanting to add on a few things only to find out that when the dealer rigged it, the power pole was right where a trim tab actuator should go. Its $500 bucks if I want it moved. The power pole top knuckle cracked - covered by warranty. One of the trailer lights gave up about 4 months in. Had to have prop work done to get best performance (Baumann - does do great work), but I don't understand why it wouldn't have the right prop to begin with. And last, but not least, two of the live well pumps quit in the first two months. 
Its a good thing I'm mechanically inclined otherwise I'd would have had to drag that boat to the dealer too many times.


----------



## Tofardago (Mar 25, 2011)

*New Boat Shopping*

My wife and I started searching for our first new boat in January. We finally found a fairly new boat company called Sportsman. I believe the original builder of Key West and Sea Pro started the company. We bought the Sportsman Master 247. It has lots of storage. It's 24' 4" and 8' 5" wide. It comes with a 300 Yamaha, but we chose the 250. It's a beautiful Bay boat and my wife was particularly happy with the porta potty area in the center console. We had the snap in cushions for the bow and a fresh water mister in the hard top. It's built in South Carolina. The tough part for us is waiting the 6 weeks to get it because this is the first year for the 247 and their sold before they build them. The website is OK so check it out. We should be on the water before June 1st. I HOPE. 
Good luck and don't settle. Get what you really want.


----------



## Yellow Mouth Chaser (Jan 8, 2008)

I own a shallow sport and love it. The customer service is great. I bought it used and they still bent over backwards to help me on a few issues. It runs real shallow and handles big water pretty good. I have got spray when crossing big rough water but dry for the most part. If me and someone else stand in the back on the same side water will come into the back through the drain. But it isn't bad. You want fast and these/mine doesn't run real fast. I have read a lot trying to find out where I should be on speed and mid 40's is about the best I have heard. 
Some people have mentioned Tran sport and they make a the SVT in several lengths and is a great ride and will get you into the low 50's if you really want to. If your frind mentioned SCB then he might know a little about your price range and that would be about your best bet. Completly custom, dry, plenty of storage, FAST and shallow. Look up SCB only on you tube. there are videos of speed and shallow water performance. The 3 mentioned will all help you with out a problem. You might have to leave a message but they will call you back.


----------



## 3RD GULFCOAST (Jul 11, 2012)

Gulfcoast Boats-E-Tec or Yamaha Motors
Haynie Boats Mercury Motors- Chris Marine
Shallowsport Boats-E Tec or Yamaha Motors- Coastline Marine

All of these boats are made in Texas and all three dealers are very helpful and knowledgeable.Depending on options you want, size and horsepower they are custom built.
When I bought my last boat I price 23' boat with 200 H.P. large consple and large decks with all electronics, stero, powerpole and jack-plate.
Prices ranged from $70,000 to$57,000 t0 $49,000.
I bought aGulfcoast because I have owned two other Gulfcoast and they are Great Boats. Also their delivery time was at least a month faster than the other two. But all said and done all three are great boats and all three dealers are very reputable and good to deal with.
In your post you said you wanted a boat that would not get you wet with spray. I have owned to many boats to list since 1973 and when the wind is blowing 30 plus and you are hitting a quartering sea, then I suggest you get a 35' enclosed cabin yacht and fish deep bays because I have always been sprayed when fighting those conditions.

Good luck in your search.:texasflag


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

The best marketing team are the customers who own a particular builder's boat.

Post up a thread for each boat that you are interested in and ask current or past owners to post their thoughts about the boat, customer service and ride.

For what you mentioned I'd look at Transport and Shallowsport.

Good luck...it may be a pain shopping new boats but once you get it you'll forget all about that part of the journey.

TH


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Why don't you come to your senses.....


----------



## WildCard07 (Jul 15, 2012)

If you are in the Houston area, the Houston summer boat show will be in the middle of June. I think the 19th through the 23rd. Its a good opportunity to look at several boats in one place and ask a few questions (not just from other boaters and dealers, but manufacturer reps are often there as well). I would look at as many as I could before you jump in and spend a ton of money on something you won't like in the long run. Several people have mentioned them already, but Red Wing in Houston is a great dealer. I have two boats from them and have always had them both serviced there. Fred, Ralph, Ronnie, and the girls in the office are all great people and a pleasure to work with. Just my $.02. Happy hunting and enjoy the search.


----------



## leadhead10 (May 14, 2010)

Not trying to Hi-Jack a thread here but I think this goes along with this whole boat buy experience. 

BUT do some of these "custom" boat builders ever negotiate on the price like you can on a truck or car?


----------



## SONNYT0602 (Jul 20, 2009)

*Majek*

If you have any questions on one of the best boats built in Corpus Christi "Majek" call me at Premier-Yamaha ask 
for Sonny 361-994-0317


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

leadhead10 said:


> Not trying to Hi-Jack a thread here but I think this goes along with this whole boat buy experience.
> 
> BUT do some of these "custom" boat builders ever negotiate on the price like you can on a truck or car?


not when their build time is backed up 6 months. or maybe they should over price their boats by 10,000 and when you haggle back and forth you feel like you're not getting screwed anymore and you buy it.


----------



## 3RD GULFCOAST (Jul 11, 2012)

X2 ON Wild Cards post. I have bought 4 boats from Fred Lester since the 80's and he and the whole Family and crew are First class. I have never had a problem with them from pricing, ordering,make ready, service or parts. Give Fred a call.:texasflag


----------



## flatsprowler (Jul 1, 2008)

Actioncrafts 24 coastal is pretty freakin nice. built to order.


----------



## jblrail (Mar 31, 2005)

Lots of X2's in this series of answers. Red Wing is absolutely a 1st class dealer. So is Mt Houston Marine. Remember, once you pick a brand of boat and an engine, you need a dealer you can count on for help and overall making your boating experience positive. That keeps you and the entire family happy and on the water more often than not. Don't focus only on Texas builders..not complaining about them but there are others as well. Many of today's Mako models are really yesterday's Kenner. Today you can get the Frontier and Black Jack from yesterdays builder of Kenner. It is one tough boat. If you don't water in the back, use drain plugs. Another brand that is out of state but is really a well designed brand is Scout. Lots of good brands out there and X2 to going to a busy ramp and start asking the owners direct about what they like and dislike. Check out the maintenance and operating expenses of your target engine. Don't overlook the ETEC . X2 also to buying a new used boat to save lots of money. Also, you can save money on boats with wholesale clubs, like COSTCO for example. If you get it down to 1 or 2 and the dealers are hesitant now, get your money in order and go to the boat show. Sometimes there are deals to be had. Good luck.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

You need to fig a little more on what you want and need and how and where you are going to fish when you say bay fishing. 

Do you plan to fish shallow and wade or anchor up in deeper water and chunk dead bait or popping corks.

Does not make a lot of difference to us but it is hard to recommend a boat when we do not know really where and what you want to do with it.

Shallow running well made boats, Texas made Tran and Haynie are two good boats to look that run shallow, dry and can do about what ever you want to do. 

Most people on the board are very opinionated that the boat they own is the best out there and it probably is for them but for you ????.


----------



## txpitdog (Jul 17, 2006)

I know buying brand spankin' new stuff is about as fun as it gets, but for a boat, particularly a big money one, I would buy used and small first to get an idea of what you like and don't like. Even though you're spending money on the extra boat first, you can certainly save yourself a lot more than that in the long run. Heck, even if you sell after the end of the summer, you will likely get your money back and be much wiser and more experienced when I comes time to buy the big money toy.


----------



## Bueno Suerte (Jun 27, 2004)

Stevie_A said:


> check out transport boats. He should have something you like. http://www.transportboats.com/


X2

Looks like you are looking for a 24' XLR8


----------



## Wet_Willie (Mar 23, 2013)

Just sayin..... Call Scott @ Chris's Marine in Aransas
Couldn't be more helpful and the Customer Service is Exceptional!!!
If You're ready for a Haynie That is


----------

